# Great DTivo news



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I heard through the grapevine from someone who's been right about lots of stuff in the past, that good things are coming to DTivos.
Software 8.xx is being ported to all DTivo S2 units. That's right
HME TivoTo Go Tivocasts, the whole bit should be here by summer 2007. I can't wait.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Really!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I heard through the grapevine from someone who's been right about lots of stuff in the past, that good things are coming to DTivos.
> Software 8.xx is being ported to all DTivo S2 units. That's right
> HME TivoTo Go Tivocasts, the whole bit should be here by summer 2007. I can't wait.


You forgot the new Mpeg-4 DirecTiVo they are working on.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> You forgot the new Mpeg-4 DirecTiVo they are working on.


8.xx enables mpeg4 decoding.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Is DirecTV working on this update or is than an unofficial port?


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I hate April 1st.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> Is DirecTV working on this update or is than an unofficial port?


DTV and TiVo are working together, this isn't a hack.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

morgantown said:


> I hate April 1st.


Me too everyone suspects everything you say.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> DTV and TiVo are working together, this isn't a hack.


*Pours a big bucket of cold water on Gunnyman*


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Don't you just love APRIL FOOLS DAY!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> 8.xx enables mpeg4 decoding.


so the software update changes the hardware


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sure, DirecTV can do anything. I heard that my Series 1 DirecTV TiVos will also be able to receive OTA after this upgrade.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

will my B65 now be able to record programs with this update?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no sorry the B65 is specifically excluded.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I also heard Earl is switching to Cable TV.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I also heard they will be open sourcing version 8.xx for the DirecTiVo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> no sorry the B65 is specifically excluded.


more discrimination.

ok will my T60 be updated to HD ability?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And, my A2 will also be able to record.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I heard through the grapevine from someone who's been right about lots of stuff in the past, that good things are coming to DTivos.
> Software 8.xx is being ported to all DTivo S2 units. That's right
> HME TivoTo Go Tivocasts, the whole bit should be here by summer 2007. I can't wait.


good one!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> more discrimination.
> 
> ok will my T60 be updated to HD ability?


what is this a joke?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You should know!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm currently under a NDA and wish I could post more on this subject but I am forbidden to do so.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> what is this a joke?


no and i also would prefer the sony remote updated to be able to use the hdtivos with it too


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

You are supposed to say "April Fools" soon after the joke, right?

--- or is that just implied? ---


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

And my son's 13 inch vcr/tv combo will go hi-def from the update.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tward_biteme1 said:


> You are supposed to say "April Fools" soon after the joke, right?
> 
> --- or is that just implied? ---


when it's this obvious I didn't see the need.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

goony said:


> I'm currently under a NDA and wish I could post more on this subject but I am forbidden to do so.


NDA lifted midnight on 3/31 which is why I posted it. Did you not get that email?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

vigfoot said:


> good one!


I thought so


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> Really!!! That is awesome!!!


:up: :up:


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> :up: :up:


We're all to cynical of DTV to be taken by this one. Even when it's not April Fool's Day!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> NDA lifted midnight on 3/31 which is why I posted it. Did you not get that email?


You misread the email - it said the NDA was effective until midnight, 3/31/*2008* so now you've let the cat out of the bag.

They'll probably cancel the project now...


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

2008...... so I gotta wait nearly another Year?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I just started working for Directvs new advanced tivo research department! Its TRUE ! ITS TRue! I am looking forward to the new Plug in for external harddrive usb adapter and the transfer your recordings directly to the pc function. 

The coffee maker is awseone and dont forget the sexual favors plug in module should be a hot seller


----------

